# LGD in NC



## brogan007 (Jan 6, 2015)

We are in the Raleigh area, but are finding it difficult to even see working LGD to form a basis from which to move fwd to buying a couple.
Anyone in the area...100mls radius...who has LGD in actual work...who'd be able to let us just look at them?
We're actually visiting Tryon, NC this Sunday...if anyone in that area is available.
Thanks in advance
George


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

What exactly are you hoping to see?

There are hundreds of working LGD's in this region. 
We personally have many teams.
4 adults and 3- 8 month old pups and 1 9 month old pup ... all working.


----------



## brogan007 (Jan 6, 2015)

I was hoping to see the variation between the various breeds.
Pyr, Anatolians, Boz, Kangal, Mers....
I read on forums, see pics...but there's no substitute for seeing the dogs in person.
Hope to be able to visit and see some soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

What kind of livestock do you have?
What are your specific predator issues?
How much land are you on?


----------



## brogan007 (Jan 6, 2015)

Poultry and goats and horses.  Not commercial, just for the fun of it.  20 acres, hardwoods & pasture. have had issues with roaming dogs, coyotes, foxes and owls.
Lots of...resources..available to do it right.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome from Zebulon, NC. 

Might I suggest you check out the North Carolina Dairy Goat Breeders Association website, and perhaps leave a message.

I am a member of this organization and nearly everybody in the group all have LGD's from the same breeder/trainer who is in Johnston County. (I think that's where they are at, maybe Harnett?)  I will verify, we are having our quarterly meeting this Sunday.

Everyone I have ever spoken to tell me they are the best breeder and trainer in this area.

Good luck.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2015)

Who are they One Fine? Unfamiliar with anyone else in the region that actually does any training with LGD's other than me. This is good news! Of course we don't all know each other either... kinda like goat breeders her in NC .. a bajillion!

Very few evaluate and work with anything other than just one breed!

As far as the different breeds there is much to say but I will give you referrals to Kangal breeders, Pyr Breeders, Maremma Breeders, Anatolians Breeders.

The Boz... um I'll save those thoughts for another time. 

Geberally Livestock Guardian dogs are best with sheep/goats. Horses hate dogs and so do cattle. For horses and cattle I would recommend llama or donkey. If goats and horses will be together than llama or donkey.

LG Dogs must be trained for poultry. Some are harder than others. Some of our pups and dogs have never even looked funny at a chicken, others took a good bit of work.
It is not their natural inclination to "guard" poultry but can be worked with. Poultry in their mind isn't livestock yet over time they simply guard all that they are in charge of.

Poultry issues are the number one reason LGD's are given up.
Number two is improper placement. Example- If a particular pup has been evaluated as a "2nd" or group LGD and that dog is put into a single LGD environment it will fail. They become destructive, roam, dig and are generally so bored they become problem dogs.
They're all going to guard that is not an issue. No one needs to train them for that, it is all the other factors that are important.
Keep that in mind.


----------

